# Certification for miniature therapy horses



## Richters Mom (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi:

I would like to use one of my minis as a therapy horse specifically with youth in residential facilities. Does anyone have info on organizations that certify horses for this purpose?

Thank you.

Richter's Mom


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2010)

You might look into this organization, Creatures and Kids. Although it's Oklahoma based, they might be able to give you some good information.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 23, 2010)

Where are you located?

I believe the Delta Society http://www.deltasociety.org/Page.aspx?pid=261

registers equine therapy animals.

Our boy Saber was tested and registered through Love On A Leash. http://www.loveonaleash.org/

However, I don't know if they will test & register new equines as they found out their insurance group policy does NOT cover horses.






Saber can still be registered through LOAL if we wished since we privately purchase liability insurance on him yearly.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, DELTA does register equine therapy animals.

And once you are registered, the animal is bonded.........Do some research and you will find out what is best for you.

I will also add......there are many of us who have visited senior centers and places like it with a mini without a special license. One thing that helps legally is if you ask for the organization or facility to send you a request to visit them with your mini.........

Have your mini's hooves wrapped in vet wrap so he doesn't slide on the floors......and don't let people give him treats or he'll get nippy.

Take a garbage bag and some rubber gloves in case of a poop accident, but he'll probably do it in the trailer.





Otherwise, you are set!


----------



## Richters Mom (Oct 24, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Yes, DELTA does register equine therapy animals.
> 
> And once you are registered, the animal is bonded.........Do some research and you will find out what is best for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richters Mom (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All:

Thank you for your input. I will definitely follow up on the suggestions. I've trained 11 Search and Rescue K9 teams to National Police Certification but had no idea about equine certifications. Your info is invaluable.

Richter's Mom


----------

